# norwich show, who's going?



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey guys! Finally a reptile show on my stomping ground  who's gonna go and what ya gonna bring?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

might be a change of plan to our convo earlier hun..
i have asked for a couple of tables as there is some going...and i have checked my rota and am off work... so at this point, there is now a chance i will be going afterall.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we will be there, not sure if are going to have a table but we will definatly be here


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i went a few years ago, it wasnt too bad really..
nice show, quite a decent set up.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Is it worth going to?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Pauline said:


> Is it worth going to?


well i cant really say for sure, it was the smallest one i have been to, but i think i sold the most that day


----------



## reptiles! (Sep 27, 2007)

Im going, Freekygeeky and master of darkness!!


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

awesome nige! any ideas what ya taking?


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

me n the OH are guin, will be our first one


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

50p on corns..

freeky geeky crew will be there eh? crikey..thats unsettling.. [jk]


We are most likely goin.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wrapped_in_plastic said:


> awesome nige! any ideas what ya taking?


no not yet hun... need to have a comfirmed table anyway


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

DeanThorpe said:


> *50p on corns..*
> 
> freeky geeky crew will be there eh? crikey..thats unsettling.. [jk]
> 
> ...


yeah on lower end, mine will be at least a quid each :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

when is it??


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> 50p on corns..
> 
> freeky geeky crew will be there eh? crikey..thats unsettling.. [jk]
> 
> ...


oi you, not goign to buy anythign , just maybe a cham from BELIAL YAY


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

when? where? : victory:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

did a serch came up with the 28th of cotober is that right??


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

bosshogg said:


> did a serch came up with the 28th of cotober is that right??


yeah thats it


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

*ON BEHALF OF THE E.H.S. YOU ARE INVITED TO OUR
OPEN REPTILE FAIR (no membership required)
TO BE HELD SUN. 28th OF OCTOBER 2007
HELLESDON HIGH SCHOOL, MIDDLETONS LANE, 
NORWICH NR6 5SB (nr Airport)
OPEN FROM 11am ‘TILL 4pm*.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ooohhh i get paid the friday before :mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

bosshogg said:


> ooohhh i get paid the friday before :mf_dribble:


BONUS LOL


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

well i'm hoping my morgage go's though before then hehe, if so i'll be spending way too much


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wrapped_in_plastic said:


> well i'm hoping my morgage go's though before then hehe, if so i'll be spending way too much


lol, i did that for hamm.. spent my mortgage money


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Any ideas how big this sale is going to be? Trying to decide if its worth travelling for...or whether to save my pennies for Hamm!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

spirit975 said:


> Any ideas how big this sale is going to be? Trying to decide if its worth travelling for...or whether to save my pennies for Hamm!


i dont know, but i would suspect 60-70 tables..


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

it wasn't too big last time, but loads of stuff there


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I'm stuffed......away at work again, Oh well maybe next year...:mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wrapped_in_plastic said:


> it wasn't too big last time, but loads of stuff there


yeah, i think coz its so far from any other shows there are many different people that maybe dont go to the other shows.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

is it similar to basildon?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> is it similar to basildon?


I think so apart from Norwich is really flat with lots of people driving Tractors......:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol and talkin in a wierd accent!!!!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol and talkin in a wierd accent!!!!


OH RRRR.........:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe,


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

is norwich really more farmer than ipswich then? not that id notice either way lol... 
norwich is a nice city, i like it...was thinking bout moving there a couple years back [ok 8 years back..whatever lol..crazy kids we were]


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i am a hopeing to move there with graham. graham is there at the moe, lovely place!!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i might be at this one....tis good show


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

yup il'l be there: victory: not far from me, and i should be on holiday any way


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Its a long way to go but its a great show, and there's usually a well fit goth girl there. i think her name is clare. so deffo going 

:lol2:


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

:lol2: bloody goths.....(she says dressed in 7 inch platforms)


----------

